# Ponds and Water Gardens > General Pond Topics > Digging and Lining a Pond >  Time to sort the pond out

## Gary R

Well it's that time of year again were the fish start to come back to the top, so i thought with this lock down i would start to clean the good old pond out.

This year i will be hopefully adding a new outside shed that will be my new fish house were i can put the pond filter and the new pump that i have got for it this year, and this will be were i can keep every think that belongs to the outside pond and not all around the house which does not go down well with the Mrs  :lol: 

Another thing that i will be looking at doing this year is adding a new top skimmer as well to catch all the bits of leafs and muck that get blown onto the water....but first i need to get the shed sorted out before any think else.

Will try to keep you all up to date with this as it happens, until then happy fish-keeping

----------

*Liam-A* (13-04-2020)

----------


## lost

Just done the shed :help:   :lol:

----------

*Gary R* (14-04-2020)

----------


## Gary R

> Well it's that time of year again were the fish start to come back to the top, so i thought with this lock down i would start to clean the good old pond out.
> 
> This year i will be hopefully adding a new outside shed that will be my new fish house were i can put the pond filter and the new pump that i have got for it this year, and this will be were i can keep every think that belongs to the outside pond and not all around the house which does not go down well with the Mrs 
> 
> Another thing that i will be looking at doing this year is adding a new top skimmer as well to catch all the bits of leafs and muck that get blown onto the water....but first i need to get the shed sorted out before any think else.
> 
> Will try to keep you all up to date with this as it happens, until then happy fish-keeping


Well it's 14 months on and with one thing and another this did not get started  :Frown:   but the fish have now been moved to a put up swimming pool in the garden for now and the pond drained.
So now i am hoping to get started on the skimmer after 14 months of it sat in the garage and at the same time it looks like its time to change the filter to a new bigger one.
Pictures to follow as i get on with it

----------


## Gary R

well the pond is empty and the fish moved to there temp home and its time to pull the thing to bits.IMG_4184.JPGIMG_4185.JPGIMG_4188.JPGIMG_4189 - Copy.JPG

----------


## Gary R

Well the water will hopefully start to go back into the pond from tonight ...should only take 5 to 6 days to fill it using the 3-Stage Dechlorinator at 3L a minute  :pmsl:

----------


## Gary R

Well pond is now full and holding the water so it looks like no leaks ( he says) at the moment. Next job is to get the new filter ordered don't know if i should get a nexus 320+ or a drum filter ?

Will be putting the old filter back on so the fish can go back in well other work gets done on it.

----------


## Gary R

Ok i went for the nexus 320+ and a Aqua 130 air pump in the end ... that came to me Saturday just gone. Just now waiting on some pipe and bends to turn up and it can be connected up to the pond. 
Started to tidy up the pond liner around the pond doing the back first and working round, need to order the new coping stones for the front wall which hopefully will be this weekend.
couple of pictures showing how it is coming on  :shockfish: 


IMG_4298.jpg IMG_4302.jpg IMG_4300.jpg

----------


## Gary R

New Skimmer is now fitted and working and got the tops for the pond just need cutting and fitting. started to build a wooden shed around the nexus filter which should be done soon. Pond is running good and fish are happy which is a good thing  :lol: 
IMG_4354.jpg IMG_4339.jpg IMG_4360.jpg

----------


## Gary R

Well the roof is on and the front part of the fish house is on ....just need to get round to tiling the roof and panelling the front plus adding a door. Fish-keeping is just not a 2 minute hobby always some think to do  :lol:  

IMG_4368.jpg IMG_4375.jpg

----------

